# I have recovered :)



## friend (Oct 31, 2009)

Read Martinus Thomsen! A danish philospher who solved everything for me. He gave me answers to all lifes questions.
I am happy again! After almoust a year of dp, it is gone. And I have nothing else to say but, read him. study him,everything. 
If you are like me, lost in the world, and nothing makes sense. Not science, not spirituality, not death and not life. His work is my bible.
He give you the answers on everything, life, death and so on.
"everything is just good" he says, and everything is basically love. Noone is left behind.

Adios!


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

If all it was was a book to simply cure you, then you probably didn't have DP/DR in the first place.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Luciiz said:


> If all it was was a book to simply cure you, then you probably didn't have DP/DR in the first place.


I agree with Luciiz,that's not a book what is going to cure a DP/DR'd person.if that was the case,all of us would already be cured by now


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Ever thought maybe it could be as simple as that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it is simple we just haven't had it cross our minds. Learn something New. Study your Condition inside and out. When the student is ready the Master will appear. Peace.


----------



## timsbookshelfdotcom (Nov 13, 2009)

I can understand why someone would doubt that "friend" had DP in the first place if it vanished that easily. However, I can personally attest that part of my own recovery included some shifts in my spiritual/philosophical beliefs. Existentialist thinking can really play a large role in DP. When you find answers to these nagging questions it makes it much easier. I looked up Martinus Thomsen. I wouldn't personally reccomend him, but I would echo the fact that philosophy is relevant to all of this.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Philosophy is relevant to everything. However I am not suffering from some existensialism crisis and I am not contemplating the universe etc etc, I "feel" like I have a biological/physical/mental illness. Infact right now, however interresting it is, I couldnt give less of a fcuk about philosophy. I know what I do and do not believe in. But I almost do not know who is writing this message right now, and my perception of reality is like that of a distant dream. It?s worse than usual for the last few days. I fear dissapearing completely. But then I know that fear only makes it worse so its a hellish paradox. I would rather be on the floor screaming from panicattacks than to have to suffer like this.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

One of the keys to unlocking this mystery is to distract yourself. Whether you're reading a deeply engaging book written by a philosopher, writing music, teaching yourself to cook, or simply getting absorbed into a good movie, you're distracting yourself from what I have named the dangerous three P's. Pessimism, pity, and panic. They seem to occur in that order. I have also found much relief myself from dp by practicing mediation and following Thich Nat Hahn's teachings so there is much to be said for spiritual healing or however you want to call it. I guess you just have to find what works for you. I would recommend Thich Nat Hahn's new book entitled Happiness.


----------

